# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
*


*ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل:المقال الأول
** أيمن الشعبان* *قال سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ: كَانَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ لَا يُعْرَفُ مِنْ بَيْنِ عَبِيدِهِ.*

*قال سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ: التَّوَكُّلُ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ جِمَاعُ الْإِيمَانِ.*
*ص19*
*قال  عمر: إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ كَلَامُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، فَضَعُوهُ  عَلَى مَوَاضِعِهِ، وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا فِيهِ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ.*
*ص32*
*قال بِشْرِ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ: إِنَّ الْإِيمَانَ عَفِيفٌ عَنِ الْمَطَامِعِ، وَالْمَطَاعِمَ عَفِيفٌ عَنِ الْمَحَارِمِ.*
*قال سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ: كَانَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ لَا يُعْرَفُ مِنْ بَيْنِ عَبِيدِهِ.*
*ص33*
*قَالَ  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: جَرَّبْنَا الْعَيْشَ؛  لَيِّنَهُ وَشَدِيدَهُ، فَوَجَدْنَاهُ يَكْفِي مِنْهُ أَدْنَاهُ.*
*ص35*
*قَالَ  سُلَيْمَانُ النَّبِيُّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: عَجَبًا لِتَاجِرٍ كَيْفَ  يَخْلُصُ؟ يَحْلِفُ بِالنَّهَارِ، وَيَنَامُ بِاللَّيْلِ.*
*قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ لِابْنِهِ: عَلَيْكَ بِخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ؛ فَإِنَّهَا غَلَبَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.*
*ص36*
*قال  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ: مَنْ سَمَّعَ النَّاسَ بِعَمَلِهِ سَمَّعَ  اللَّهُ بِهِ سَامِعَ خَلْقِهِ، وَحَقَّرَهُ، وَصَغَّرَهُ.*
*ص39*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، اتَّخِذْ طَاعَةَ اللَّهِ تِجَارَةً تَأْتِكَ الْأَرْبَاحُ مِنْ غَيْرِ بِضَاعَةٍ.*
*ص43*
*قال  لقمان: يَا بُنَيَّ، اتَّقِ اللَّهَ، وَلَا تُرِ النَّاسَ أَنَّكَ تَخْشَى  اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ؛ لِيُكْرِمُوكَ بِذَلِكَ، وَقَلْبُكَ فَاجِرٌ.*
*قال  لقمان: يَا بُنَيَّ، مَا نَدِمْتُ عَلَى الصَّمْتِ قَطُّ، وَإِنْ كَانَ  الْكَلَامُ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ، فَإِنَّ السُّكُوتَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ.*
*قِيلَ لِلُقْمَانَ: أَيُّ النَّاسِ شَرٌّ؟ قَالَ: الَّذِي لَا يُبَالِي أَنْ يَرَاهُ النَّاسُ مُسِيئًا.*
*ص44*
*قال وَهْبٍ: إِنَّ الْبَلَاءَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ كَالشِّكَالِ لِلدَّابَّةِ.*
*ص48*
*قال عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: اجْعَلُوا كُنُوزَكُمْ فِي السَّمَاءِ؛ فَإِنَّ قَلْبَ الْمَرْءِ عِنْدَ كَنْزِهِ.*
*ص50*
*كانَ  عِيسَى كَثِيرًا مَا يَقُولُ: بِحَقٍّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ، إِنَّ أَشَدَّكُمْ  حُبًّا لِلدُّنْيَا أَشَدُّكُمْ جَزَعًا عَلَى الْمُصِيبَةِ.*
*ص53*
*قَالَ دَاوُدُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِلَهِي، لَا تَجْعَلْ لِي أَهْلَ سُوءٍ، فَأَكُونَ رَجُلَ سُوءٍ.*
*ص61*
*قَالَ دَاوُدُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: إِلَهِي، أَيُّ رِزْقٍ أَطْيَبُ؟ قَالَ: ثَمْرَةُ يَدِكَ يَا دَاوُدُ.*
*ص62*
*قَالَ الصِّبْيَانُ لِيَحْيَى بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ: اذْهَبْ بِنَا نَلْعَبْ قَالَ: وَلِلَّعِبِ خُلِقْنَا؟*
*قَالَ  لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، لَا تَأْكُلْ شِبَعًا فَوْقَ شِبَعٍ؛  فَإِنَّكَ إِنْ تُلْقِهِ بْنَبْذِهِ لِلْكَلْبِ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ.*
*ص65*
*قال أَبَو حَصِينٍ: كَانَ يُقَالُ: إِذَا سَاءَ عَمَلُ أُمَّةٍ، زَيَّنُوا مَسَاجِدَهُمْ!*
*ص72*
*قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، إِيَّاكَ وَالنَّمِيمَةَ؛ فَإِنَّهَا كَحَدِّ السَّيْفِ.*
*ص76*
*قال  عيسى عليه السلام: رَأْسُ الْخَطِيئَةِ حُبُّ الدُّنْيَا، وَالنِّسَاءُ  حِبَالَةُ الشَّيْطَانِ، وَالْخَمْرُ مِفْتَاحُ كُلِّ شَرٍّ.*
*ص77*
*قال  عيسى عليه السلام: كَمَا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ عَلَى  مَوْجِ الْبَحْرِ دَارًا؛ كَذَلِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا لَا تَتَّخِذُوهَا  قَرَارًا.*
*ص78*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: لَا تَتَعَلَّمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمْ حَتَّى تَعْمَلَ بِمَا تَعْلَمُ.*
*ص80*
*قال  مَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ: مَكْتُوبٌ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ: مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ  جَارٌ يَعْمَلُ بِالْمَعَاصِي فَلَمْ يَنْهَهُ فَهُوَ شَرِيكُهُ.*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ: يَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ لَا تَقَرُّ فِيهِ عَيْنُ حَكِيمٍ.*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، حَمَلْتُ الْجَنْدَلَ وَالْحَدِيدَ، فَلَمْ أَجِدْ أَثْقَلَ مِنْ جَارِ السُّوءِ.*
*ص86*
*قَالَتِ  الْحِكْمَةُ: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، تَلْتَمِسُنِي وَأَنْتَ تَجِدُنِي فِي  حَرْفَيْنِ: تَعْمَلُ بِخَيْرِ مَا تَعْلَمُ، وَتَدَعُ شَرَّ مَا تَعْلَمُ.*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَذُو قَلْبَيْنِ: قَلْبٌ يَرْجُو بِهِ، وَقَلْبٌ يَخَافُ بِهِ.*
*قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، إِنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ أَجْلَسَتِ الْمَسَاكِينَ مَجَالِسَ الْمُلُوكِ.*
*قِيلَ لِلُقْمَانَ: مَا حِكْمَتُكَ؟ قَالَ: لَا أَسْأَلُ عَمَّا كُفِيتُ، وَلَا أَتَكَلَّفُ مَا لَا يَعْنِينِي.*
*ص87*
*قال لقمان: الصَّمْتُ حِكْمَةٌ، وَقَلِيلٌ فَاعِلُهُ.*
*قال نَجِيحٌ:مَنْ قَالَ وَاتَّقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ خَيْرٌ مِمَّنْ صَمَتَ وَاتَّقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الْحِكْمَةِ: لَا تَخُنِ الْخَائِنَ؛ خِيَانَتُهُ تَكْفِيهِ.*
*ص88*
*قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: ابْكُوا، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَبْكُوا فَتَبَاكَوْا.*
*قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي شَعْرَةٌ فِي جَنْبِ عَبْدٍ مُؤْمِنٍ.*
*كان أبو بكر الصِّدِّيقُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يأخذ بلسانه ويقول: هَذَا أَوْرَدَنِيَ الْمَوَارِدَ.*
*ص90*
*قال الْقَاسِمُ بنُ محمد: مِنَ النَّاسِ نَاسٌ لَا تُذْكَرُ عُيُوبُهُمْ.*
*ص92*
*قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: وَاللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي كُنْتُ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ تُؤْكَلُ وَتُعْضَدُ.*
*ص93*
*قال ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ: الْعِلْمُ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْفَعْكَ يَضُرُّكَ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ: وَجَدْنَا خَيْرَ عَيْشِنَا بِالصَّبْرِ.*
*قال عُمَرَ بن الخطاب: الْمَدْحُ الذَّبْحُ.*
*كَانَ عمر يَقُولُ: اللَّهُمَّ، اجْعَلْ عَمَلِي صَالِحًا، وَاجْعَلْهُ لَكَ خَالِصًا، وَلَا تَجْعَلْ لِأَحَدٍ فِيهِ شَيْئًا.*
*ص97*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: التُّؤَدَةُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَيْرٌ إِلَّا مَا كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْآخِرَةِ.*
*ص98*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ: إِنَّ فِي الْعُزْلَةِ الرَّاحَةَ مِنْ خِلَالِي السُّوءِ.*
*كان  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ يَمُرُّ بِالْآيَةِ فِي وِرْدِهِ فَتَخْنُقُهُ  فَيَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ أَيَّامًا يُعَادُ يَحْسَبُونَهُ مَرِيضًا.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: جَالِسُوا التَّوَّابِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرَقُّ شَيْءٍ أَفْئِدَةً.*
*ص99*
*كَانَ فِي وَجْهِ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ خَطَّانِ أَسْوَدَانِ مِنَ الْبُكَاءِ.*
*ص100*
*قَالَ  عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: عَلَيْكُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهُ  شِفَاءٌ وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَذِكْرَ النَّاسِ فَإِنَّهُ دَاءٌ.*
*ص101*
*قال عمر: كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ سَرَفًا أَنْ يَأْكُلَ كُلَّمَا اشْتَهَاهُ.*
*ص102*
*قال عمر: وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي أَنْجُو لَا أَجْرَ وَلَا وِزْرَ!*
*ص103*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الدِّينَ لَيْسَ بِالطَّنْطَنَةِ مِنْ آخِرِ اللَّيْلِ وَلَكِنَّ الدِّينَ الْوَرَعُ.*
*قال عثمان رضي الله عنه: مَا مِنْ عَامِلٍ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلًا إِلَّا كَسَاهُ اللَّهُ رِدَاءَ عَمَلِهِ.*
*ص104*
*قَالَ عُثْمَانُ رضي الله عنه: لَوْ طَهُرَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مَا شَبِعْتُمْ مِنْ كَلَامِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*كان  عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يُطْعِمُ النَّاسَ طَعَامَ  الْإِمَارَةِ وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ فَيأَكَلَ الْخَلَّ وَالزَّيْتَ.*
*ص106*
*قِيلَ لِعَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: لِمَ تُرَقِّعُ قَمِيصَكَ؟ قَالَ: يَخْشَعُ الْقَلْبُ وَيَقْتَدِي بِهِ الْمُؤْمِنُ.*
*ص108*
*قال أَبِو الدَّرْدَاءِ رضي الله عنه: ادْعُ اللَّهَ يَوْمَ سَرَّائِكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَكَ يَوْمَ ضَرَّائِكَ.*
*سُئِلَتْ أُمُّ الدَّرْدَاءِ مَا كَانَ أَفْضَلُ عَمَلِ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ؟ قَالَتِ: التَّفَكُّرُ وَالِاعْتِبَارُ  .*
*قال  أبو الدرداء: نِعْمَ صَوْمَعَةُ الرَّجُلِ بَيْتُهُ يَكُفُّ فِيهَا  بَصَرَهُ وَلِسَانَهُ، وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَالسُّوقَ فَإِنَّهَا تُلْهِي  وَتُلْغِي.*
*ص111*
*قال أبو الدرداء: اعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا قَبْلَ الْغَزْوِ فَإِنَّمَا تُقَاتِلُونَ النَّاسَ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ  .*
*قال أبو الدرداء: الْعَالِمُ وَالْمُتَعَلِّم  ُ فِي الْأَجْرِ سَوَاءٌ وَلَا خَيْرَ فِيمَا سِوَاهُمَا.*
*قال  أبو الدرداء: إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ إِذَا لَقِيتُ رَبِّي تَبَارَكَ  وَتَعَالَى أَنْ يَقُولَ لِي: قَدْ عَلِمْتَ فَمَاذَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا  عَلِمْتَ.*
*ص112*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: لَأَنْ أُكَبِّرَ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَتَصَدَّقَ بِمِائَةِ دِينَارٍ.*
*قَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: اطْلُبُوا الْعِلْمَ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوهُ  فَأَحِبُّوا أَهْلَهُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُحِبُّوهُمْ فَلَا تُبْغِضُوهُمْ.*
*ص113*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: إِذَا جَاءَكَ أَمْرٌ لَا كِفَاءَ لَكَ بِهِ فَاصْبِرْ وَانْتَظِرِ الْفَرَجَ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*ص115*
*قَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: مَا أَهْدَى إِلَيَّ أَخِي هَدِيَّةً أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ  مِنَ السَّلَامِ وَلَا بَلَغَنِي عَنْهُ خَبَرٌ أَعْجَبَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ  مَوْتِهِ.*
*ص116*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِي لَا يَعْلَمُ مَرَّةً وَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِي يَعْلَمُ ثُمَّ لَا يَعْمَلُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ.*
*قَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: الْبِرُّ لَا يُبْلَى وَالْإِثْمُ لَا يُنْسَى  وَالدَّيَّانُ لَا يَنَامُ فَكُنْ كَمَا شِئْتَ كَمَا تَدِينُ تُدَانُ.*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: لِيَحْذَرِ امْرُؤٌ أَنْ يَمْقُتَهُ، قُلُوبُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُ.*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: إِنَّ مَنْ أَكْثَرَ ذِكْرَ الْمَوْتِ قَلَّ حَسَدُهُ وَبَغْيُهُ.*
*ص117*
*قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: مَنْ يُتْبِعْ نَفْسَهُ كُلَّ مَا يَرَى فِي النَّاسِ يَطُلْ حُزْنُهُ وَلَا يَشِفُّ غَيْظُهُ.*
*قَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ: ثَلَاثٌ مِنْ مِلَاكِ أَمْرِ ابْنِ آدَمَ، أَنْ لَا،  تَشْكُوَ مُصِيبَتَكَ وَلَا تُحَدِّثَ بِوَجَعِكَ وَلَا تُزَكِّيَ نَفْسَكَ  بِلِسَانِكَ.*
*ص118*







*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
*


*ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل:المقال الثاني
** أيمن الشعبان 
*



*قال الزبير بن العوام: مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ تَكُونَ، لَهُ خَبِيئَةٌ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ.*
*ص119*
*قال أبو ذر: يَكْفِي مِنَ الدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الْبِرِّ مَا يَكْفِي الطَّعَامَ مِنَ الْمِلْحِ.*
*ص120*
*قَالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ: هَلْ تَرَى النَّاسَ؟ مَا أَكْثَرُهُمْ مَا فِيهِمْ خَيْرٌ إِلَّا تَقِيٌّ أَوْ تَائِبٌ.*
*ص121*
*قَالَ عِمْرَانُ بْنُ حُصَيْنٍ رضي الله عنه: وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي رَمَادٌ تَذْرُونِي الرِّيَاحُ.*
*ص123*
*قال سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه: أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ ذُنُوبًا أَكْثَرُهُمْ كَلَامًا فِي مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*ص124*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: لَا رَاحَةَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ دُونَ لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*ص128*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: لَيْتَنِي إِذَا مِتُّ لَمْ أُبْعَثْ.*
*قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: مَنْ تَوَاضَعَ لِلَّهِ تَخَشُّعًا رَفَعَهُ  اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، وَمَنْ تَطَاوَلَ تَعَظُّمًا وَضَعَهُ  اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: إِنِّي لَأَحْسَبُ الرَّجُلَ يَنْسَى الْعِلْمَ كَانَ يَعْلَمُهُ بِالْخَطِيئَةِ يَعْمَلُهَا.*
*قَالَ  عُبَدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: مَنْ أَرَادَ الْعِلْمَ فَلْيُثَوِّرِ  الْقُرْآنَ؛ فَإِنَّ فِيهِ عِلْمَ الْأَوَّلِينَ وَالْآخِرِينَ.*
*ص129*
*قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: وَدَدْتُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ، غَفَرَ لِيَ  ذَنْبًا مِنْ ذُنُوبِي أَوْ خَطِيئَةً مِنْ خَطَايَايَ، وَإِنِّي لَا  أَعْرِفُ لِيَ نَسَبًا.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ  مَسْعُودٍ: ذَهَبَ صَفْوُ الدُّنْيَا، وَبَقِيَ كَدَرُهَا، فَالْمَوْتُ  الْيَوْمَ جُنَّةٌ لِكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: كَفَى بِخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ عِلْمًا وَكَفَى بِالِاغْتِرَارِ جَهْلًا.*
*كَانَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ إِذَا قَامَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ كَأَنَّهُ ثَوْبٌ مُلْقًى.*
*ص130*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: لَيْسَ الْعِلْمُ بِكَثْرَةِ الرِّوَايَةِ وَلَكِنَّ الْعِلْمَ الْخَشْيَةُ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: الِاقْتِصَادُ فِي السُّنَّةِ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الِاجْتِهَادِ فِي الْبِدْعَةِ.*
*قال  الْمُسَيَّبِ بْنِ رَافِعٍ: إِنِّي لَأَبْغَضُ الرَّجُلَ أَنْ أَرَاهُ  فَارِغًا لَيْسَ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ عَمَلِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا عَمَلِ  الْآخِرَةِ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ:  وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُهُ مَا يَضُرُّ عَبْدًا يُصْبِحُ عَلَى  الْإِسْلَامِ وَيُمْسِي عَلَيْهِ مَا أَصَابَهُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا.*
*ص131*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: أكثر الناس خَطَايَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ خَوْضًا فِي الْبَاطِلِ.*
*قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: الدُّنْيَا دَارُ مَنْ لَا دَارَ لَهُ، وَمَالُ  مَنْ لَا مَالَ لَهُ، وَلَهَا يَجْمَعُ مَنْ لَا عَقْلَ لَهُ.*
*ص132*
*أَبْصَرَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بن مسعود رَجُلًا يَضْحَكُ فِي جِنَازَةٍ، فَقَالَ: تَضْحَكُ فِي جِنَازَةٍ لَا أُكَلِّمُكَ أَبَدًا.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْقُلُوبَ أَوْعِيَةٌ فَاشْغِلُوهَا بِالْقُرْآنِ وَلَا تُشْغِلُوهَا بِغَيْرِهِ.*
*ص133*
*قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: وَالَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَاعَلَى  ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ شَيْءٌ أَحَقُّ لِطُولِ سِجْنٍ مِنْ لِسَانٍ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: اتَّبِعُوا وَلَا تَبْتَدِعُوا فَقَدْ كُفِيتُمْ، كُلُّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلَالَةٌ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: إِنَّ أَحَدًا لَا يُوَلَدُ عَالِمًا، وَإِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ بِالتَّعَلُّمِ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: مَعَ كُلِّ فَرْحَةٍ تَرْحَةٌ، وَمَا مُلِئَ بَيْتٌ حَبْرَةً إِلَّا مُلِئَ عِبْرَةً.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود:  إِنَّ كُلَّ مُؤَدِّبٍ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُوتَى أَدَبُهُ، وَإِنَّ أَدَبَ اللَّهِ الْقُرْآنُ.*
*ص134*
*قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مسعود: مَا أَحَدٌ أَصْبَحَ فِي الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا  وَهُوَ ضَيْفٌ، وَمَا لَهُ عَارِيَةٌ، وَالضَّيْفُ مُرْتَحِلٌ،  وَالْعَارِيَةُ مَرْدُودَةٌ.*
*ص135*
*قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ رضي الله عنها: وَدَدْتُ أَنِّي كُنْتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا.*
*قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ رضي الله عنها: إِنَّكُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ أَفْضَلَ الْعِبَادَةِ التَّوَاضُعَ.*
*قَالَتْ  عَائِشَةُ رضي الله عنها: أَقِلُّوا الذُّنُوبَ؛ فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ  تَلْقَوُا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِشَيْءٍ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قِلَّةِ  الذُّنُوبَ.*
*كَتَبَتْ عَائِشَةُ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ: أَمَّا  بَعْدُ، فَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا عَمِلَ بِمَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ عَادَ  حَامِدُهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ ذَامًّا.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّهَا مَرَّتْ بِشَجَرَةٍ، فَقَالَتْ: يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنْتُ وَرَقَةً مِنْ وَرَقِ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ.*
*قَالَتْ  أُمُّ الدَّرْدَاءِ: الدُّنْيَا أَسْحَرُ لِقَلْبِ الْعَبْدِ مِنْ  هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ، وَمَا آثَرَهَا عَبْدٌ قَطُّ إِلَّا أَصْرَعَتْ  خَدَّهُ.*
*قالت أم الدرداء:طَلَبْت   الْعِبَادَةَ بكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ فَمَا وَجَدْتُ شَيْئًا أَشْفَى لِصَدْرِي وَلَا أَحْرَى أَنْ  أُصِيبَ بِهِ الدِّينَ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ الذِّكْرِ.*
*ص136*
*كان عَلِيَّ بْنَ حُسَيْنٍ إِذَا نَاوَلَ السَّائِلَ الصَّدَقَةَ قَبَّلَهُ، ثُمَّ نَاوَلَهُ.*
*كان  عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ، يَحْمِلُ الْجِرَابَ فِيهِ الْخُبْزُ،  وَيَقُولُ: إِنَّ صَدَقَةَ اللَّيْلِ تُطْفِئُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ.*
*قال عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى التَّيْمِيُّ: إِنَّ مَنْ  أُوتِيَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَا يُبْكِيهِ لَخَلِيقٌ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ  أُوتِيَ مِنْهُ عِلْمًا يَنْفَعُهُ.*
*ص137*
*قال  سفيان بن عيينة: لَيْسَ الْعَالِمُ الَّذِي يَعْرِفُ الْخَيْرَ مِنَ  الشَّرِّ، إِنَّمَا الْعَالِمُ الَّذِي يَعْرِفُ الْخَيْرَ، فَيَتَّبِعُهُ  وَيَعْرِفُ الشَّرَّ فَيَجْتَنِبُهُ.*
*ص138*
*قال  عَدِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ: إِنَّكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي زَمَانٍ مَعْرُوفُهُ  مُنْكَرٌ، زَمَانٌ قَدْ مَضَى، وَمُنْكَرُهُ مَعْرُوفٌ زَمَانٌ يَأْتِي.*
*قال ابْنُ أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا: عَالَجْتُ لِسَانِي عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْتَقِيمَ لِي.*
*ص139*
*قال  أبو وَاقِدٍ اللَّيْثِيِّ: تَابَعْنَا الْأَعْمَالَ، فَلَمْ نَجِدْ  عَمَلًا أَبْلَغَ فِي طَلَبِ الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الزَّهَادَةِ فِي الدُّنْيَا.*
*ص141*
*كَانَ  يُقَالُ: يَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ أَقَلُّ شَيْءٍ فِي ذَلِكَ  الزَّمَانِ أَخٌ مُؤْنِسٌ، أَوْ دِرْهَمٌ مِنْ حَلَالٍ، أَوْ عَمَلٌ فِي  سُنَّةٍ.*
*ص142*
*قال صَالِحِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ:  لِمَاذَا يَلْقَى الرَّجُلُ أَخَاهُ بِالِانْقِبَاضِ  ، أَلْقِ أَخَاكَ  بِوَجْهٍ طَلْقٍ، فَإِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ خَيْرٌ فَأَنْحِلْ بِهِ.*
*قَالَ  طَلْقٌ: إِنِّي لَأَشْتَهِي أَنْ أَقُومَ حَتَّى يَشْتَكِيَ صُلْبِي،  وَكَانَ طَلْقٌ يَفْتَحُ الْبَقَرَةَ فَلَا يَرْكَعُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ  الْعَنْكَبُوتَ.*
*ص143*
*سُئِلَتْ أَسْمَاءُ  بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ هَلْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِ  مِنَ الْخَوْفِ؟ قَالَتْ: لَا لَكِنْ كَانُوا يَبْكُونَ.*
*مَرَّ  أَبُو أُمَامَةَ بِرَجُلٍ سَاجِدٍ قَدْ أَطَالَ السُّجُودَ وَهُوَ  يَبْكِي، فَضَرَبَهُ بِرِجْلِهِ، فَقَالَ: يَا لَهَا سَجْدَةً لَوْ كَانَتْ  فِي بَيْتِكَ.*
*ص144*
*قَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّ  الدَّرْدَاءِ: أَتَعَمْلُ بِكُلِّ مَا تَسْأَلُ عَنْهُ؟ قَالَ: فَقَالَ:  لَا، قَالَ: فَقَالَتْ: فَمَا ازْدِيَادُكَ مِنْ حُجَّةِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ.*
*قال عَمَّار بْنُ يَاسِرٍ: كَفَى بِالْمَوْتِ وَاعِظًا، وَكَفَى بِالْيَقِينِ غِنًى، وَكَفَى بِالْعِبَادَةِ شُغُلًا.*
*قال  أبو هُرَيْرَةَ: أَلَا أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى غَنِيمَةٍ بَارِدَةٍ؟ قَالُوا:  مَاذَا يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ؟ قَالَ: الصَّوْمُ فِي الشِّتَاءِ.*
*قَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: مَا صَدَّقَتْكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَأْمَلُونَ مَا لَا  تَبْلُغُونَ، وَتَجْمَعُونَ مَا لَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَتَبْنُونَ مَا لَا  تَسْكُنُونَ.*
*ص145*
*عَنْ أَبِي  الْمُتَوَكِّلِ أَنِّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ كَانُوا إِذَا  صَامُوا قَعَدُوا فِي السَّحَرِ؛ قَالُوا نُطَهِّرُ سَيِّآتِنَا.*
*كَانَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يَطُوفُ بِالْبَيْتِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: وَيْلٌ لِي مِنْ  بَطْنِي، إِنْ أَشْبَعْتُهُ كَضَّنِي وَإِنْ أَجَعْتُهُ أَنْصَبَنِي.*
*قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: يُبْصِرُ أحَدُكُمُ الْقَذَاةَ فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيهِ، وَيَنْسَى الْجَذْعَ أَوِ الْجِذْلَ فِي عَيْنِهِ.*
*قَالَ أبو هريرة: لَنْ يَلِجَ النَّارَ مَنْ بَكَى مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَتَّى يَعُودَ اللَّبَنُ فِي الضَّرْعِ.*
*ص146*
*قال حُذَيْفَةُ: أَوَّلُ مَا تَفْقِدُونَ مِنْ دِينِكُمُ الْخُشُوعُ، وَآخِرُ مَا تَفْقِدُونَ مِنْ دِينِكُمُ الصَّلَاةُ.*
*قَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ: مِنْ أَحَبِّ حَالٍ يَحْمِدُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْعَبْدَ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ يَجِدَهُ عَافِرًا وَجْهَهُ.*
*ص147*
*قَالَ  مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ: مَنْ عَلِمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقٌّ،  وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا، وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ  مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ.*
*ص148*
*قال  أبو مسعود الأنصاري: إِيَّاكُمْ وَالتَّلَوُّنَ فِي الدِّينِ مَا  عَرَفْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ فَلَا تُنْكِرُوهُ غَدًا، وَمَا أَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ  الْيَوْمَ فَلَا تَعْرِفُوهُ غَدًا.*
*ص149*
*قال  جُنْدُبٌ الْبَجَلِيُّ: مَثَلُ الَّذِي يَعِظُ النَّاسَ وَيَنْسَى  نَفْسَهُ مَثَلُ الْمِصْبَاحِ يُضِيءُ لِغَيْرِهِ وَيَحْرِقُ نَفْسَهُ.*
*قال  معاذ: ثَلَاثٌ مَنْ فَعَلَهُنَّ فَقَدْ تَعَرَّضَ لِلْمَقْتِ: الضَّحِكُ  مِنْ غَيْرِ عَجَبٍ، وَالنَّوْمُ مِنْ غَيْرِ سَهَرٍ، وَالْأَكْلُ مِنْ  غَيْرِ جُوعٍ.*
*ص150*
*قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ: وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي كَبْشٌ، فَذَبَحَنِي أَهْلِي، فَأَكَلُوا لَحْمِي، وَحَسَوْا مَرَقِي.*
*ص151*
*قَالَ  أَبُو بُرْدَةَ الْأَسْلَمِيُّ: لَوْ أَنَّ رَجُلًا فِي حِجْرِهِ  دَنَانِيرُ يُعْطِيهَا، وَآخَرَ ذَاكِرًا لِلَّهِ لَكَانَ الذَّاكِرُ  أَفْضَلَ.*
*ص153*
*عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ  جُبَيْرٍ قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ آخِذًا بِلِسَانِهِ وَهُوَ  يَقُولُ: بِاللِّسَانِ: قُلْ خَيْرًا تَغْنَمْ أَوِ اصْمُتْ تَسْلَمْ  قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنَدَّمَ.*
*قال ابن عباس: لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ وَوَاحِدٌ يَقُولُ: اللَّهُ اللَّهُ.*
*قال ابن عباس: إِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَذْكُرَ عُيُوبَ صَاحِبِكَ فَاذْكُرْ عُيُوبَ نَفْسِكَ.*
*قَالَ ابن عباس: بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَيْسَ هُوَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَحْنَقَ مِنْهُ عَلَى لِسَانِهِ.*
*ص154*
*كان عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ لَا يَأْكُلُ طَعَامًا إِلَّا عَلَى خُوَانِهِ يَتِيمٌ.*
*ص155*
*عَنْ مَيْمُونِ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ مَنْزِلَ ابْنِ عُمَرَ فَمَا كَانَ فِيهِ مَا يُسَاوِي طَيْلَسَانِي هَذَا.*
*كَانَ ابنُ عمر إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَتَصَدَّقَ قَالَ: ادْخُلُوا عَلَى السُّودَانِ فَإِنَّهُمْ ضُعَفَاءُ النَّاسِ.*
*كَانَ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ إِذَا رَآهُ إِنْسَانٌ ظَنَّ أَنَّ بِهِ شَيْئًا مِنَ  اتِّبَاعِهِ آثَارَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*ص156*
*قَالَ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ: يَا غُلَامُ، أَنْضِجِ الْعَصِيدَةَ تَذْهَبْ حَرَارَةُ  الزَّيْتِ، فَإِنَّ أَقْوَامًا تَعَجَّلُوا طَيِّبَاتِهِمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا.*
*قال ميمون بن مهران: أَتَتِ ابْنَ عُمَرَ اثْنَانِ وَعِشْرُونَ أَلْفَ دِينَارٍ فِي مَجْلِسٍ فَلَمْ يَقُمْ حَتَّى فَرَّقَهَا.*
*قال ابنُ عمر: إِذَا طَابَ الْمَكْسَبُ زَكَتِ النَّفَقَةُ.*
*قال ابن عمر: وَإِنْفَاقُهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ إِمْسَاكِهِ.*
*ص157*
*قال مجاهدٌ: صَحِبْتُ ابْنَ عُمَرَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَنَا أُرِيدُ، أَنْ أَخْدُمَهُ، فَكَانَ يَخْدُمُنِي أَكْثَرَ.*
*ص158*
*قال ابن عمر: مَا أُبَالِي لَوْ أَنَّ لِي مِثْلَ أُحُدٍ ذَهَبًا أَعْرِفُ عَدَدَهُ وَأُؤَدِّي زَكَاتَهُ.*
*ص159*
*قال  أبو موسى: إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّرْهَمَ وَالدِّينَارَ أَهْلَكَا مَنْ كَانَ  قَبْلَكُمْ وَإِنِّي مَا أَرَاهُمَا إِلَّا مُهْلِكَيْكُمْ.*
*ص162
*
*قال تميم الداري: اشْتَرَى تَمِيمٌ الدَّارِيُّ حُلَّةً بِأَلْفٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِيهَا.*
*ص163*






*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل :المقال الثالث
** أيمن الشعبان* 



*قال مسلم بن يسار: إِذَا  لَبِسْتَ ثَوْبًا وَظَنَنْتَ أَنَّكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الثَّوْبِ أَفْضَلُ  مِمَّا فِي غَيْرِهِ فَبِئْسَ الثَّوْبُ هُوَ لَكَ.*
*ص201*
*قال مسلم بن يسار: إِنِّي لَأُصَلِّي فِي نَعْلِي وَخَلْعُهُمَا أَهْوَنُ عَلَيَّ وَمَا أَطْلُبُ بِذَلِكَ إِلَّا السُّنَّةَ.*
*قال مسلم بن يسار: مَا أَدْرِي مَا حَسْبُ إِيمَانِ عَبْدٍ لَا يَدَعُ شَيْئًا يَكْرَهُهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ؟*
*قال  مسلم بن يسار: مَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْ عَمَلِي إِلَّا وَأَنَا أَخَافُ أَنْ  يَكُونَ قَدْ دَخَلَهُ شَيْءٌ أَفْسَدَهُ إِلَّا الْحُبَّ فِي اللَّهِ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*ص202*
*قَالَ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ  يَسَارٍ: اعْمَلْ عَمَلَ رَجُلٍ لَا يُنْجِيهِ إِلَّا عَمَلُهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ  تَوَكُّلَ رَجُلٍ لَا يُصِيبُهُ إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ.*
*قَالَ  مُسْلِمُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ: إِيَّاكُمْ وَالْمِرَاءُ فَإِنَّهَا سَاعَةُ  جَهْلِ الْعَالِمِ وَبِهَا يَبْتَغِي الشَّيْطَانُ زَلَّتَهُ.*
*ذُكِرَ لمُسْلِمِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قِلَّةُ الْتِفَاتِهِ فِي صَلَاتِهِ قَالَ: مَا يُدْرِيكُمْ أَيْنَ قَلْبِي.*
*ص203*
*قَالَ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ: كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ لِلرَّجُلِ إِذَا بَرِئَ مِنْ مَرَضِهِ: لِيَهْنِكَ الطُّهْرُ.*
*قال مسلم بن يسار: إِنِّي أَكْرَهُ أَنْ يَرَانِيَ اللَّهُ، عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أُصَلِّي لَهُ قَاعِدًا مِنْ غَيْرِ مَرَضٍ.*
*ص204*
*قال شُميطٌ: عَجَبًا لِابْنِ آدَمَ فَبَيْنَمَا قَلْبُهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَحَكَّهُ بُرْغُوثٌ فَنَسِيَ الْآخِرَةَ.*
*كان من دعاء أبي الأحوص: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الظِّلَّ وَالْمَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَالْأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.*
*ص205*
*قال الْعَلَاءُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ: لَا تُتْبِعْ بَصَرَكَ رِدَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَإِنَّ النَّظَرَ يُجْعَلُ شَهْوَةً فِي الْقَلْبِ.*
*ص206*
*قال  الْعَلَاءُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ: إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ وَضَعْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا  فِي النَّارِ فَإِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَنَا مِنْهَا أَخْرَجَنَا.*
*قال عسعسُ بنُ سلامة: عَلَيْكُمْ بِالغُدُوِّ وَالرَّوَاحِ مَعَ حَظٍّ مِنَ الدُّلْجَةِ مَعَ الِاسْتِقَامَةِ  .*
*قَالَ  عَسْعَسُ بْنُ سَلَامَةَ: الْمُتَعَفِّفُ تُرْفَعُ لَهُ رَايَةُ الْغِنَى  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَسِيرُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى تُدْخِلَهُ  الْجَنَّةَ.*
*ص207*
*قِيلَ لِرَجُلٍ: أَلَا تَنَامُ؟ قَالَ: إِنَّ عَجَائِبَ الْقُرْآنِ أَذَهَبَتْ نَوْمِي.*
*قال الحسن: كَانُوا يَسْتَحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَذْكُرُوا، اللَّهَ عَلَى طَهَارَةٍ.*
*قال الْحَسَنِ: ذَهَبَتِ الْمَعَارِفُ وَبَقِيَتِ الْمَنَاكِرُ وَمَنْ بَقِيَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَهُوَ مَغْمُومٌ.*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ فَضَحَ الدُّنْيَا فَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ لِذِي لُبٍّ فَرَحًا.*
*قال الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ كَيْفَ يَرِقُّ قَلْبُكَ وَهَمُّكَ فِي آخَرَ.*
*ص209*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّهُ مَنْ خَوَّفَكَ حَتَّى تَلْقَى الْأَمْنَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّنْ أَمَّنَكَ حَتَّى تَلْقَى الْمَخَافَةَ.*
*قال  الحسن: وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَبَدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْأَصْنَامَ بَعْدَ  عِبَادَتِهِمْ الرَّحْمَنَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِحُبِّهِمُ الدُّنْيَا.*
*ص210*
*قال  الحسن: لَقَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ أَقْوَامًا وَصَحِبْتُ طَوَائِفَ مِنْهُمْ مَا  سَأَلُوا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْجَنَّةَ قَطُّ حَيَاءً مِنَ اللَّهِ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قال الْحَسَنِ: قَدْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ  يَطْلُبُ الْعِلْمَ فَلَا يَلْبَثُ أَنْ يَرَى ذَلِكَ فِي تَخَشُّعِهِ  وَهَدْيِهِ وَفِي لِسَانِهِ وَبَصَرِهِ وَبِرِّهِ.*
*قال الحسن: أَدْرَكْتُ أَقْوَامًا إِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ لَيَخْلُفُ أَخَاهُ فِي أَهْلِهِ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا.*
*قال  الحسن: لَقَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ أَقْوَامًا إِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ لِيَجْلِسُ  مَعَ الْقَوْمِ يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُ عَيِيٌّ وَمَا بِهِ عِيٌّ إِنَّهُ  لَفَقِيهٌ.*
*ص211*
*قال الحسن: يَقُولُ أَحَدُهُمْ: أَحُجُّ أَحُجُّ قَدْ حَجَجْتَ صِلْ رَحِمًا، نَفِّسْ عَنْ مَغْمُومٍ، أَحْسِنْ إِلَى جَارٍ.*
*كَانَ  الْحَسَنُ كَثِيرًا مَا يُرَدِّدُ هَذَيْنِ الْحَرْفَيْنِ: اللَّهُمَّ  لَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلَى حِلْمِكَ بَعْدَ عِلْمِكَ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلَى  عَفْوِكَ بَعْدَ قُدْرَتِكَ.*
*قال الحسن: كَانُوا  يَقُولُونَ: مَوْتُ الْعَالِمِ ثَلْمَةٌ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ لَا يَسُدُّهَا  شَيْءٌ مَا اخْتَلَفَ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ.*
*ص212*
*قال الحسن: إِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ لَيَجْلِسُ الْمَجْلِسَ فَتَجِيئُهُ عَبْرَتُهُ فَيَرُدَّهَا فَإِذَا خَشِيَ أَنْ تَسْبِقَهُ قَامَ.*
*قَالَ  رَجُلٌ لِلْحَسَنِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ سَفَرًا فَزَوِّدْنِي  قَالَ: ابْنَ أَخِي، أَعِزَّ أَمْرَ اللَّهِ حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ يُعِزَّكَ  اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قال الحسن: أَدْرَكْتُ أَقْوَامًا  كَانُوا لَا يَفْرَحُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا أَتَوْهُ وَلَا  يَأْسُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْهَا فَاتَهُمْ.*
*قال الحسن:  كَانَ يُقَالُ: إِنَّ الْإِيمَانَ لَيْسَ بِالتَّحَلِّي وَلَا  بِالتَّمَنِّي وَإِنَّمَا الْإِيمَانُ مَا وَقَرَ فِي الْقَلْبِ  وَصَدَّقَهُ الْعَمَلُ.*
*ص213*
*قال الحسن: أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَوْ رُفِعَتْ لَكُمُ الْآخِرَةُ لَمَا عَدَلْتُمْ وَلَا مُيِّلْتُمْ.*
*قال الْحَسَنُ: شَرُّ دَاءٍ خَالَطَ قَلْبًا - يَعْنِي الْهَوَى-.*
*قال الحسن: الصَّلَاةُ إِذَا لَمْ تَنْهَ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ، لَمْ تَزِدْ صَاحِبَهَا إِلَّا بُعْدًا.*
*ص214*
*قال الحسن: الرَّجَاءُ وَالْخَوْفُ مَطِيَّتَا الْمُؤْمِنِ.*
*سُئِلَ  الحسن: مَا عُقُوبَةُ الْعَالِمِ؟ قَالَ: «مَوْتُ الْقَلْبِ» ، قُلْتُ:  وَمَا مَوْتُ الْقَلْبِ؟ قَالَ: «طَلَبُ الدُّنْيَا بِعَمَلِ الْآخِرَةِ.*
*قال  الحسن: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ أُنَاسًا تُعْرَضُ لِأَحَدِهِمُ الدُّنْيَا  حَلَالًا فَلَا يَتَّبِعُونَهَا يَقُولُونَ: مَا نَدْرِي مَا حَالُنَا  فِيهَا.*
*قال الحسن: أَفْضَلُ الْعِلْمِ الْوَرَعُ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ.*
*ص215*
*سُئِلَ الْحَسَنُ: يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ، هَلْ يَنَامُ إِبْلِيسُ؟ قَالَ: لَوْ نَامَ لَوَجَدْنَا لِذَلِكَ رَاحَةً.*
*قَالَ  رَجُلٌ لِلْحَسَنِ: يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ، أَشْكُو إِلَيْكَ قَسْوَةَ قَلْبِي  قَالَ: ادْنُهْ مِنَ الذِّكْرَى، أَيْ: مِمَّنْ يَذْكُرُ.*
*قَالَ  الْحَسَنُ: إِنِّ الْقُلُوبَ تَمُوتُ وَتَحْيَا فَإِذَا هِيَ مَاتَتْ  فَاحْمِلُوهَا عَلَى الْفَرَائِضِ فَإِذَا هِيَ أُحْيِيَتْ فَأَدِّبُوهَا  بِالتَّطَوُّعِ.*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّمَا الْفَقِيهُ الزَّاهِدُ فِي الدُّنْيَا الْبَصِيرُ بِذَنْبِهِ الْمُدَاوِمُ عَلَى عِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ.*
*ص216*
*قال  الحسن: كَمْ مِنْ مُسْتَدْرِجٍ بِالْإِحْسَانِ إِلَيْهِ وَكَمْ مِنْ  مَفْتُونٍ بِالثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهِ وَكَمْ مِنْ مَغْرُورٍ بِالسَّتْرِ  عَلَيْهِ.*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّمَا التَّقْوَى مَا وَقَرَ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَصَدَّقَهُ الْعَمَلُ وَالْفِعْلُ.*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، {وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلَّا تَخْوِيفًا} [الإسراء: 59] قَالَ: «الْمَوْتُ الذَّرِيعُ».*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، {وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلًا} [المزمل: 8] قَالَ: «أَخْلِصْ إِلَيْهِ إِخْلَاصًا».*
*قال الحسن: لَبَابٌ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ أَتَعَلَّمُهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا فِيهَا.*
*ص217*
*قال  الحسن: إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ أَخَذَ عَنِ اللَّهِ، أدَبًا حَسَنًا إِذَا  وَسَّعَ عَلَيْهِ أَوْسَعَ وَإِذَا أَمْسَكَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسَكَ.*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَيُذْنِبُ الذَّنْبَ فَمَا يَزَالُ كَئِيبًا حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ.*
*قال  الحسن: مَا أَكْثَرَ عَبْدٌ ذِكْرَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ فِي  عَمَلِهِ وَلَا طَالَ أَمَلُ عَبْدٍ قَطُّ إِلَّا أَسَاءَ الْعَمَلَ.*
*ص218*
*مر  الحسن فِي السُّوقِ فَرَأَى لَغَطَ أَهْلِ الْأَسْوَاقِ فَقَالَ: أَمَا  يَقِيلُ هَؤُلَاءِ مَا أَظُنُّ لَيْلَ هَؤُلَاءِ إِلَّا لَيْلَ سُوءٍ.*
*عن  هشام قال: سَمِعْتُ الْحَسَنَ، يَقُولُ يَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ: مَا أَعَزَّ  أَحَدٌ الدِّرْهَمَ إِلَّا أَذَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قال الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ السِّكِّينُ تُحَدُّ وَالْكَبْشُ يُعْلَفُ وَالتَّنُّورُ يُسْجَرُ.*
*ص219*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ: {لَا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا} [النساء: 142] قَالَ: «إِنَّمَا قَلَّ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ».*
*قال الحسن: تَفَكُّرُ سَاعَةٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْ قِيَامِ لَيْلَةٍ.*
*ص220*
*كَانَ الْحَسَنُ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ وَإِذَا أَمْسَى قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ: «يَا أَهْلَاهُ الثُّوِيُّ فِيكُمْ قَلِيلٌ».*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: لَا تَلْقَى الْمُؤْمِنَ إِلَّا شَاحِبًا وَلَا تَلْقَى الْمُنَافِقَ إِلَّا وَابِصًا.*
*قال  الحسن: اتَّهِمُوا رَأْيَكُمْ وَأَهْوَاءَكُمْ عَلَى دِينِ اللَّهِ  وَانْتَصِحُوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ وَدِينِكُمْ.*
*عَنِ  الْحَسَنِ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ: اتَّهِمُوا رَأْيَكُمْ وَأَهْوَاءَكُمْ  عَلَى دِينِ اللَّهِ وَانْتَصِحُوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ  وَدِينِكُمْ.*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ: كَانَ يَقُولُ: مَطْعَمَانِ طَيِّبَانِ رَجُلٌ يَعْمَلُ بِيَدِهِ وَآخَرُ يَحْمِلُ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ.*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: مَنْ بَنَى فَوْقَ مَا يَكْفِيهِ طُوِّقَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنْ سَبْعِ أَرَضِينَ.*
*عَنِ  الْحَسَنِ، فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ}  قَالَ: إِنْ صَلَّاهَا صَلَّاهَا رِيَاءً وَإِنْ لَمْ يُصَلِّهَا لَمْ  يُبَالِهَا.*
*قال الحسن: اعْرَفُوا الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  بِفَضْلِهِمْ وَاتَّبِعُوا آثَارَهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمَا أَحْدَثَ  النَّاسُ فِي دِينِهِمْ فَإِنَّ شَرَّ الْأُمُورِ الْمُحْدَثَاتُ.*
*ص221*
*قال الحسن: عِظِ النَّاسَ بِفِعْلِكَ وَلَا تَعِظْهُمْ بِقَوْلِكَ.*
*كان الحسن يَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ مَا عَالَ مُقْتَصِدٌ قَطُّ.*
*قال  الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ مَالِي مَالِي هَلْ لَكَ مِنْ مَالِكَ إِلَّا مَا  أَكَلْتَ فَأَفْنَيْتَ أَوْ لَبِسْتَ فَأَبْلَيْتَ أَوْ أَعْطَيْتَ  فَأَمْضَيْتَ.*
*قال أبو موسى: جَلِيسُ الصِّدْقِ مِثْلُ الْعَطَّارِ إِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْكَ عَبَقَكَ مِنْ رِيحِهِ.*
*قال  عِيسَى بْنُ زَاذَانَ: يَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ يَسْكُنُ  الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ فَمَنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يَبْكِيَ بَكَى.*
*ص222*
*قال  مُحَارِبُ بْنُ دِثَارٍ قَالَ: إِنَّهُ لَيَمْنَعُنِي أَنْ أَلْبَسَ  الثَّوْبَ الْجَدِيدَ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَحْدُثَ لِجِيرَانِي الْحَسَدُ  وَيَقُولُونَ: مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ لَهُ.*
*قال عَمْرَو بْنُ  قَيْسٍ الْمُلَائِيَّ: إِذَا سَمِعْتَ شَيْئًا، مِنَ الْخَيْرِ فَاعْمَلْ  بِهِ تَكُنْ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَلَوْ مَرَّةً.*
*ص223*
*قال الحسن: رَحِمَ اللَّهُ عَبْدًا قَالَ فَغَنِمَ أَوْ سَكَتَ فَسَلِمَ.*
*ص224*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُذْنِبُ الذَّنْبَ فَمَا يَنْسَاهُ وَمَا يَزَالُ مُتَخَوِّفًا مِنْهُ حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ.*
*قال الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ أَيَّامٌ وَكُلَّمَا ذَهَبَ يَوْمٌ ذَهَبَ بَعْضُكَ.*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {فَلَنُحْيِيَنّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً} [النحل: 97] قَالَ: نَرْزُقُهُ قَنَاعَةً.*
*قال الحسن: الْكَذِبُ جِمَاعُ النِّفَاقِ.*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: لَا يَزَالُ الرَّجُلُ بِخَيْرٍ مَا عَلِمَ بِالَّذِي يُفْسِدُ عَلَيْهِ عَمَلَهُ.*
*ص225*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ وَاللَّهِ مَا يُصْبِحُ إِلَّا حَزِينًا، وَلَا يُمْسِي إِلَّا حَزِينًا.*
*قال الحسن: ضَحِكُ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ غَفْلَةٌ مِنْهُ.*
*قال  الحسن: مَنْ عَرَفَ رَبَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَحَبَّهُ وَمَنْ  أَبْصَرَ الدُّنْيَا زَهِدَ فِيهَا، وَالْمُؤْمِنُ لَا يَلْهُو حَتَّى  يَغْفَلَ وَإِذَا فَكَّرَ حَزِنَ.*
*قال الحسن: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، تَرْكُ الْخَطِيئَةِ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ طَلَبِ التَّوْبَةِ.*
*قيل  للحسن: أَيُّ شَيْءٍ التَّوَاضُعُ يَا أَبَا سَعِيدٍ؟ قَالَ: يَخْرُجُ  مِنْ بَيْتِهِ فَلَا يَلْقَى مُسْلِمًا إِلَّا ظَنَّ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ  مِنْهُ.*
*قيل للحسن: مَنِ الْفَقِيهُ؟ قَالَ: الزَّاهِدُ  فِي الدُّنْيَا الرَّاغِبُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ الْبَصِيرُ بِدِينِهِ  الْمُجْتَهِدُ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ، هَذَا الْفَقِيهُ.*

*قال الحسن: كَانُوا يَرْجُونَ فِي حِمَى لَيْلَةٍ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا سَلَفَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ.*
*ص226*
*قال الْحَسَنَ: النِّيَّةُ أَبْلَغُ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ.*
*ص227*
*قال  الحسن: كُنَّا نُحَدَّثُ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَيَّرَ أَخَاهُ بِذَنْبٍ قَدْ  تَابَ إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُ ابْتَلَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِهِ.*
*قال الحسن: الْخَيْرُ عَادَةٌ وَالشَّرُّ لَجَاجَةٌ.*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: يَا حُسْنَ عَيْنٍ بَكَتْ فِي جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قال  الحسن: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّ لَكَ قَوْلًا وَعَمَلًا وَسِرًّا  وَعَلَانِيَةً، وَعَمَلُكَ أَوْلَى بِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِكَ، وَسِرُّكَ أَوْلَى  بِكَ مِنْ عَلَانِيَتِكَ.
*
*ص228*






* 
منقول
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل :المقال الرابع


 أيمن الشعبان* 



*
**قال الحسن: أَهِينُوا هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا.*

*كَانَ  الْحَسَنُ إِذَا لَمْ يَجِدْ أَحَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَشْغُولًا يَقُولُ:  سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ.
*
*قال الحسن: يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُتَصَدِّقُ عَلَى الْمِسْكِينِ تَرْحَمُهُ، ارْحَمِ الَّذِي ظَلَمْتَ.*
*قال  الْحَسَنِ: إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ كَانَ يُشَاكُ الشَّوْكَةَ يَقُولُ: إِنِّي  لَأَعْلَمُ أَنَّكِ بِذَنْبٍ وَمَا ظَلَمَنِي رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قال الحسن: وُضِعَ دِينُ اللَّهِ دُونَ الْغُلُوِّ وَفَوْقَ التَّقْصِيرِ.*
*قَالَ الحسن في قوله تعالى { فلنُحْيِينَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً } [النحل: 97]: مَا يَطِيبُ لِأَحَدٍ الْحَيَاةُ إِلَّا فِي الْجَنَّةِ.*
*ص229*
*قال  الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ، أَيُّ دِينِكَ يَعِزُّ عَلَيْكَ إِذَا هَانَتْ  عَلَيْكَ صَلَوَاتُكَ، إِذَا هَانَتْ عَلَيْكَ صَلَوَاتُكَ فَهِيَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ أَهْوَنُ.*
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: ابْنَ آدَمَ، النَّظْرَةُ الْأُولَى تُعْذَرُ فِيهَا فَمَا بَالُ الْآخِرَةِ.*
*قال الحسن: رُبَّ نَظْرَةٍ أَوْقَعَتْ فِي قَلْبِ صَاحِبِهَا شَهْوَةً وَرُبَّ شَهْوَةٍ أَوْرَثَتْ صَاحِبَهَا حُزْنًا طَوِيلًا.*
*قال  الحسن: إِذَا رَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَتَنَافَسُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا  فَنَافِسْهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ فَإِنَّهَا تَذْهَبُ دُنْيَاهُمْ وَتَبْقَى  الْآخِرَةُ.*
*قال الحسن: إِيَّاكُمْ، رَحِمَكُمُ اللَّهُ،  وَهَذِهِ الْأَمَانِيَّ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْطَ أَحَدٌ بِالْأُمْنِيَةِ  خَيْرًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ.*
*قال الحسن: مَا عُبِدَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِمِثْلِ الْحُزْنِ.*
*ص230*
*قال  الحسن: اقْرَأِ الْقُرْآنَ مَا نَهَاكَ فَإِذَا لَمْ يَنْهَكَ فَلَسْتَ  تَقْرَؤُهُ، رُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ غَيْرُ فَقِيهٍ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَنْفَعْهُ  عِلْمُهُ ضَرَّهُ جَهْلُهُ.*
*قال الحسن: مَنْ كَذَّبَ بِالْقَدَرِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ.*
*قال  الحسن: قَدْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَطْلُبُ الْعِلْمَ فَلَمْ يَلْبَثْ أَنْ  يَرَى ذَلِكَ فِي تَخَشُّعِهِ وَهَدْيِهِ وَلِسَانِهِ وَبَصَرِهِ  وَبِرِّهِ.*
*قال الحسن: إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ أَحْسَنَ الظَّنَّ فَأَحْسَنَ الْعَمَلَ، وَإِنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ أَسَاءَ الظَّنَّ فَأَسَاءَ الْعَمَلَ.*
*ص231*
*قال الحسن: مَا بَسَطَ اللَّهُ الدُّنْيَا لِأَحَدٍ إِلَّا اغْتَرَّ وَلَا زُوِيَتْ عَنْهُ إِلَّا نَظَرَ.*
*قال الحسن: ابْنَ آدَمَ تُبْصِرُ الْقَذَى فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ وَتَدَعُ الْجِذْلَ مُعْتَرِضًا فِي عَيْنِكَ.*
*قال الحسن:  إِنَّ لِلْخَيْرِ أَهْلًا وَلِلشَّرِّ أَهْلًا، مَنْ تَرَكَ شَيْئًا كُفِيَهُ.*
*قال الحسن:  أَحَبُّ الْعِبَادِ إِلَى اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُحَبِّبُونَ اللَّهَ إِلَى عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ نُصْحًا.*
*قال  الحسن:  يُحْشَرُ الْأُمَرَاءُ وَالْأَغْنِيَاء  ُ فَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:  إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ حُكَّامَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَهْلَ الْغِنَى قِبَلَكُمْ  طَلَبَتِي.*
*قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: مَا عُمِلَ عَمَلٌ بَعْدَ الْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ نَاشِئَةِ اللَّيْلِ.*
*قال  الحسن: كُنَّا فِي قَوْمٍ يَخْزُنُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ وَيَنْشُرُونَ  أَوْرَاقَهُمْ ثُمَّ بَقِينَا فِي قَوْمٍ يَخْزُنُونَ أَوْرَاقَهُمْ  وَيَبْذُلُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ.*
*ص232*
*قال الحسن: الصَّلَاةُ خَيْرُ مَوْضُوعٍ مَنْ شَاءَ اسْتَقَلَّ وَمَنْ شَاءَ اسْتَكْثَرَ.*
*كان  الحسن يَدْعُو بِهَذَا الدُّعَاءِ: اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا  وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا.*
*قال الْحَسَنِ: كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: أَفْضَلُ أَخْلَاقِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْعَفْوُ.*
*قال الحسن: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، كَيْفَ تَتَكَبَّرُ وَأَنْتَ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ سَبِيلِ الْبَوْلِ مَرَّتَيْنِ.*
*قرأ  الْحَسَنَ قولهَ: {وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَائِرَهُ فِي  عُنُقِهِ} [الإسراء: 13] لَقَدْ عَدَلَ عَلَيْكَ مَنْ جَعَلَكَ حَسِيبَ  نَفْسِكَ.*
*ص233*
*قال الحسن: ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا  غِيبَةَ لَهُمُ: الْإِمَامُ الْخَائِنُ، وَصَاحِبُ الْهَوَى الَّذِي  يَدْعُو إِلَى هَوَاهُ، وَالْفَاسِقُ الْمُعْلِنُ فِسْقَهُ.*
*قال  الحسن: طَلَبْنَا هَذَا الْأَمْرَ وَنَظَرْنَا فَلَمْ نَجِدْ أَحَدًا  عَمِلَ عَمَلًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا كَانَ مَا يُفْسِدُ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا  يُصْلِحُ.*
*قال الحسن: إِذَا دَخَلَتِ الرِّشْوَةُ مِنَ الْبَابِ خَرَجَتِ الْأَمَانَةُ مِنَ الْكَوَّةِ.*
*ص234*
*قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: إِذَا رَأَيْتَ الْقَوْمَ يَتَنَاجَوْنَ  فِي دِينِهِمْ دُونَ الْعَامَّةِ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى تَأْسِيسِ  ضَلَالَةٍ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: وَدِدْتُ أَنَّ مَنْزِلِي، بِقَزْوِينَ حَتَّى أَمُوتَ يَعْنِي بِذَلِكَ الرِّبَاطِ.*
*ص235*
*قال  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ لِعُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ  أَنْ لَا، يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ أَسْعَدَ بِمَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْكَ فَافْعَلْ.*
*قال  عمر بنُ عبد العزيز: اللَّهُمَّ زِدْ فِي إِحْسَانِ مُحْسِنِهِمْ  وَرَاجِعْ بِمُسِيئِهِمْ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ وَحُطْ مَنْ وَرَاءَهُمْ  بِالرَّحْمَةِ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: مَنْ لَمْ يُعِدَّ كَلَامَهُ ذُنُوبَهُ كَثُرَتْ ذُنُوبُهُ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: اللَّهُمَّ هَوِّنْ عَلَيَّ الْمَوْتَ.*
*قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: مَا انْتَجَى قَوْمٌ فِي دِينِهِمْ دُونَ  جَمَاعَتِهِمْ إِلَّا كَانُوا عَلَى تَأْسِيسِ ضَلَالَةٍ.*
*ص236*
*كَلَّمَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْوَلِيدَ فِي شَيْءٍ فَقَالَ: كَذَبْتَ،  فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمَرُ: مَا كَذَبْتُ مُنْذُ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ الْكَذِبَ  يَضُرُّ أَهْلَهُ.*
*ص237*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ  عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: انْتَهَى عِلْمُ الرَّاسِخِينَ فِي الْعِلْمِ  بِتَأْوِيلِ الْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَنْ قَالُوا: {آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ  عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا}.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: الرِّضَاءُ قَلِيلٌ وَلَكِنَّ الصَّبْرَ مِعْوَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِ.*
*قال  عمرُ بنُ ذرٍّ: مَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَدًا كَانَ أَخْوَفَ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ مِنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ.*
*ص238*
*لَمَّا مَاتَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ، قَالَ الْحَسَنُ: مَاتَ خَيْرُ النَّاسِ.*
*ص239*
*قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ:مَنْ أَكْثَرَ ذِكْرَ الْمَوْتِ رَضِيَ  بِالْقَلِيلِ وَمَنْ عَلِمَ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ أَمْسَكَ عَنِ  الْكَلَامِ إِلَّا فِيمَا يَعْنِيهِ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الْعِبَادَةَ أَدَاءُ الْفَرَائِضِ وَاجْتِنَابُ الْمَحَارِمِ.*
*ص240*
*قِيلَ  لِعُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْإِسْلَامِ  خَيْرًا قَالَ: بَلْ جَزَى اللَّهُ الْإِسْلَامَ عَنِّي خَيْرًا.*
*قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: ما أُحِبُّ أَنْ تُهَوَّنَ عَلَيَّ  سَكَرَاتُ الْمَوْتِ إِنَّهُ آخِرُ مَا يُكَفَّرُ بِهِ عَنِ الْمَرْءِ  الْمُسْلِمِ.*
*كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ يَأْمُرُ نِسَاءَهُ وَبَنَاتَهُ بِالْغُسْلِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ.*
*ص241*
*قال عَمْرو بْنُ الْمُهَاجِرِ: كَانَ نَفَقَةُ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ دِرْهَمَيْنِ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: مَنْ لَمْ يُعِدَّ كَلَامَهُ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ كَثُرَتْ ذُنُوبُهُ.*
*ص242*
*كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ يُكْثِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: اللَّهُمَّ سَلِّمْ سَلِّمْ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ لِرَجُلٍ: مَنْ سَيِّدُ قَوْمِكَ؟ قَالَ: أَنَا قَالَ: لَوْ كُنْتَ كَذَلِكَ لَمْ تَقُلْهُ.*
*ص243*
*قال عمر بن عبد العزيز: إِنِّي لِأَدَعُ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْكَلَامِ مَخَافَةَ الْمُبَاهَاةِ.*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: مَنْ عَمِلَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَانَ مَا يُفْسِدُ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا يُصْلِحُ.*
*ص244*
*قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: مَنْ جَعَلَ دِينَهُ غَرَضًا لِلْخُصُومَةِ أَكْثَرَ التَّنَقُّلَ.*
*قال  أبو العالية: يَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ تَخْرُبُ صُدُورُهُمْ مِنَ  الْقُرْآنِ وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُ حَلاوَةً وَلا لَذَاذَةً.*
*قال أبو العالية: الصَّائِمُ فِي عِبَادَةٍ مَا لَمْ يَغْتَبْ وَإِنْ كَانَ نَائِمًا عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ.*
*قال  أبو العالية: كُنَّا نَعُدُّ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الذَّنْبِ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ  الرَّجُلُ الْقُرْآنَ ثُمَّ يَنَامَ لَا يَقْرَأُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا.*
*ص245*
*قَالَ أَبُو قِلَابَةَ: إِنْ كَانُوا لَيُعَظِّمُونَ الْمَوْتَ بِالسَّكِينَةِ.*
*قال  بكر بن عبد الله المزني: الْبَذَاءُ مِنَ الْجَفَاءِ وَالْجَفَاءُ فِي  النَّارِ، وَالْحَيَاءُ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ وَالْإِيمَانُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ.*
*قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني: لَا يَكُونُ تَقِيًّا حَتَّى يَكُونَ نَقِيَّ الطَّمَعِ نَقِيَّ الْغَضَبِ.*
*قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني: إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَيُجَرِّعُ عَبْدَهُ الْمَرَارَةَ لِمَا يُرِيدُهُ بِهِ مِنْ صَلَاحِ عَاقِبَتِهِ.*
*ص246*
*قال  مُوَرِّقٌ الْعِجْلِيّ: مَا وَجَدْتُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَثَلًا إِلَّا رَجُلًا  فِي الْبَحْرِ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ فَهُوَ يَدْعُو يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ  لَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يُنْجِيَهُ.*
*قال مُوَرِّقٌ الْعِجْلِيّ: مَا تَكَلَّمْتُ بِشَيْءٍ فِي الْغَضَبِ فَنَدِمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الرِّضَا.*
*قال مُوَرِّقٌ الْعِجْلِيّ: الْمُتَمَسِّكُ بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ إِذَا جُنِّبَ النَّاسُ عَنْهَا كَالْكَارِّ بَعْدَ الْفَارِّ.*
*قال مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ: لَا بُدَّ مِنْ قِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ وَلَوْ قَدْرَ حَلْبِ شَاةٍ.*
*ص247*
*كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ بن سيرين إِذَا دَخَلَ عَلَى أُمِّهِ لَمْ يُكَلِّمْهَا بِلِسَانِهِ كُلِّهِ تَحَشُّمًا لَهَا.*
*قال مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ: إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدٍ خَيْرًا جَعَلَ لَهُ وَاعِظًا مِنْ قَلْبِهِ يَأْمُرُهُ وَيَنْهَاهُ.*
*كَانَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ يَقُولُ: لَا تُكْرِمْ أَخَاكَ بِمَا يَكْرَهُ.*
*قال مُحَمَّدٍ بن سيرين: كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: لَا تُكْرِمْ صَدِيقَكَ بِمَا يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِ.*
*كَانَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ يُحْيِي اللَّيْلَ فِي رَمَضَانَ.*
*ص248*
*قال ابْنِ سِيرِينَ: اتَّقِ اللَّهَ فِي الْيَقَظَةِ وَلَا تُبَالِ بِمَا رَأَيْتَ فِي الْمَنَامِ.*
*ص249*
*كَانَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ الْمَوْتُ مَاتَ كُلُّ عُضْوٍ لَهُ عَلَى حِدَتِهِ.*
*قال  ابْنِ سِيرِينَ كَانَ يُقَالُ: إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا أَرَادَ الْخَيْرَ  كَانَ لَهُ زَاجِرًا مِنَ اللَّهِ يَأْمُرُهُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُ  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ.*
*ص250*
*قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ: الْيَقِينُ خَطَرَاتٌ وَالْإِيمَانُ ثَابِتٌ فِي الْقَلْبِ.*
*عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، {وَجَعَلْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيرًا} [الإسراء: 8] قَالَ: مُحْتَبَسًا.*
*قَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ: لَوْلَا أَنْ تَكُونَ مِدْحَةً لَذَمَمْتُ لَكُمْ نَفْسِي.*
*ص252*
*كَتَبَ  عَابِدٌ إِلَى عَابِدٍ: أَمَّا بَعْدُ، فَكَيْفَ أَنْتَ وَكَيْفَ حَالُكَ؟  فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ: أَمَا كَانَ فِي حَالِكَ مَا يَشْغَلُكَ عَنْ حَالِي.*
*ص253*
*قال محمد بن واسع: مَا بَقِيَ فِي الدُّنْيَا شَيْءٌ أُلَذُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الصَّلَاةَ جَمَاعَةً وَلُقَى الْإِخْوَانِ.*
*عَنْ  مُوَرِّقٍ الْعِجْلِيِّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَتَّجِرُ فَيُصِيبُ الْمَالَ  فَيُفَرِّقَهُ عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ يَقُولُ: لَوْلَاهُمْ  مَا اتَّجَرْتُ.*
*ص254*
*قال أَبُو الْأَشْهَبِ: كَانَ أَبُو رَجَاءٍ يَخْتِمُ بِنَا فِي قِيَامِ رَمَضَانَ فِي كُلِّ عَشَرَةِ أَيَّامٍ.*
*قِيلَ لِأَبِي السَّوَّارِ الْعَدَوِيِّ: أَكُلُّ حَالِكَ صَالِحٌ؟ فَقَالَ: لَيْتَ عُشْرَهُ يَصْلُحُ.*
*ص256*
*رَأَى  عَطَاءُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ رَجُلًا يَبِيعُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَدَعَاهُ فَقَالَ:  هَذِهِ سُوقُ الْآخِرَةِ فَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ الْبَيْعَ فَاخْرُجْ إِلَى  سُوقِ الدُّنْيَا.*
*قَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ: دِينَكُمْ  دِينَكُمْ لَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِدُنْيَاكُمْ، أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهَا حُرَّاصٌ  وَأَنْتُمْ بِهَا مُسْتَوْصُونَ.*
*ص257*
*قال أبو الدرداء: إِذَا رَأَيْتَ الشَّرَّ فَدَعْهُ وَأَهْلَهُ.*
*ص258*
*قال مالك بن دينار: اتَّقُوا السِّحَارَةَ – أي الدنيا-؛ فَإِنَّهَا تَسْحَرُ قُلُوبَ الْعُلَمَاءِ.*
*قال  مالك بن دينار: يَا هَؤُلَاءِ فُجَّارُكُمْ كَثِيرٌ صِغَارٌ وَكِبَارٌ  فَرَحِمَ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا لَزِمَ الْقَوْلَ الطَّيِّبَ وَالْعَمَلَ  الصَّالِحَ وَالْمُدَاوَمَة  َ.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: الْقَلْبُ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ حُزْنٌ خَرِبَ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَيْتَ إِذَا لَمْ يُسْكَنْ خَرِبَ.*

*قال مالك بن دينار: مَا ضُرِبَ عَبْدٌ بِعُقُوبَةٍ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ قَسْوَةِ الْقَلْبِ.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: لَوْ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ قَلْبِي يَصْلُحُ عَلَى كُنَاسَةٍ لَذَهَبْتُ حَتَّى أَجْلِسَ عَلَيْهَا.*
*ص259*






*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
*


*ما قل ودل من كتاب " الزهد " لأحمد بن حنبل:المقال السادس
** أيمن الشعبان* *
*
*قال مالك بن دينار: مَا تَنَعَّمَ الْمُتَنَعِّمُو  نَ بِمِثْلِ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: إِنَّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ إِذَا قُرِئَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقُرْآنُ طَرِبَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى الْآخِرَةِ.*
*قال  مالك بن دينار: يَا مُغِيرَةُ انْظُرْ كُلَّ جَلِيسٍ وَصَاحِبٍ، لَا  تَسْتَفِيدُ فِي دِينِكَ مِنْهُ خَيْرًا فَانْبِذْ عَنْكَ صُحْبَتَهُ.*
*ص260*
*قال مالك بن دينار: نِيَّةُ الْمُؤْمِنِ أَبْلَغُ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ.*
*ص261*
*قال مالك بن دينار: كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ خِيَانَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِينًا لِلْخَوَنَةِ.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا اسْتَكْمَلَ الْفُجُورَ مَلَكَ عَيْنَيْهِ.*
*قال  مالك بن دينار: إِنَّ الْعَالِمَ إِذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِعِلْمِهِ زَلَّتْ  مَوْعِظَتُهُ عَنِ الْقُلُوبِ كَمَا يَزَلُّ الْقَطْرُ عَنِ الصَّفَا.*
*قال  مالك بن دينار: إِنَّكَ إِذَا طَلَبْتَ الْعِلْمَ لِتَعْمَلَ بِهِ سَرَّكَ  الْعِلْمُ، وَإِذَا طَلَبْتَهُ لِغَيْرِ الْعَمَلِ لَمْ يَزِدْكَ إِلَّا  فَخْرًا.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: مَنْ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمَ  لِنَفْسِهِ فَالْقَلِيلُ مِنْهُ يَكْفِي، وَمَنْ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمَ  لِحَوَائِجِ النَّاسِ فَحَوَائِجُ النَّاسِ كَثِيرَةٌ.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: إِذَا ذُكِرَ الصَّالِحُونَ فَتَفَالَى ثُمَّ تَفَالَى.*
*قال مالك بن دينار: بِحَقٍّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَوْلَا الْبَوْلُ مَا خَرَجْتُ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ.*
*قِيلَ  لِمَالِكِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ حِينَ مَاتَتْ أُمُّ يَحْيَى: لَوْ تَزَوَّجْتَ  يَا أَبَا يَحْيَى قَالَ: لَوِ اسْتَطَعْتُ طَلَّقْتُ نَفْسِي.*
*ص262*
*قال مالك بن دينار: مَا سَقَطَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْ عَيْنِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا حَرَّرَ أَكْبَادَهَا بِالْجُوعِ.*
*قَالَ سُفْيَانُ الثوري: كَانَ يُقَالُ: عِنْدَ ذِكْرِ الصَّالِحِينَ تَنْزِلُ الرَّحْمَةُ.*
*قَالَ سُفْيَانُ: الَّذِي عَلِمَ ثُمَّ عَمِلَ يُدْعَى عَظِيمًا يُدْعَى عَظِيمًا فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*قَالَ سُفْيَانُ: مَا زَادَ رَجُلٌ عِلْمًا إِلَّا زَادَهُ اللَّهُ قُرْبًا.*
*ص264*
*قال حَسَّانُ بْنُ أَبِي سِنَانٍ: ذاكِرُ اللَّهِ فِي الْغَافِلِينَ كَالْمُقَاتِلِ مَعَ الْمُدْبِرِينَ.*
*قال مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ قُرَّةَ: مَنْ يَدُلُّنِي عَلَى رَجُلٍ بَكَّاءٍ بِاللَّيْلِ بَسَّامٍ بِالنَّهَارِ.*
*قال أبو الهلال: مَثَلُ ذَاكِرِ اللَّهِ فِي السُّوقِ كَمَثَلِ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ بَيْنَ شَجَرٍ مَيِّتٍ.*
*قال أبو المنهال: مَا جَاوَرَ عَبْدٌ فِي قَبْرِهِ مِنْ جَارٍ خَيْرٍ مِنَ اسْتِغْفَارٍ كَثِيرٍ.*
*قال كعب: مَا كَرُمَ عَبْدٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِلَّا ازْدَادَ الْبَلَاءُ عَلَيْهِ شِدَّةً.*
*ص266*
*ذُكِرَ  عِنْدَ الرَّبِيعِ بْنِ خُثَيْمٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَجُلٌ، فَقَالَ:  ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ذِكْرِ الرِّجَالِ.*
*إذا  قيل للربيع: كَيْفَ أَصْبَحْتَ يَا أَبَا يَزِيدَ؟ يَقُولُ: أَصْبَحْنَا  ضُعَفَاءَ مُذْنِبِينَ نَأْكُلُ أَرْزَاقَنَا ونَنْتَظِرُ آجَالَنَا.*
*ص267*
*قَالَ  الرَّبِيعُ: النَّاسُ رَجُلَانِ مُؤْمِنٌ وجَاهِلٌ، فَأَمَّا الْمُؤْمِنُ  فَلَا نُؤْذِيهِ، وَأَمَّا الْجَاهِلُ فَلَا نُجَاهِلُهُ.*
*ص268*
*كَانَ عَمَلُ الرَّبِيعِ كُلُّهُ سِرًّا إِنْ كَانَ لَيَجِيءُ الرَّجُلُ وَقَدْ نَشَرَ الْمُصْحَفَ فَيُغَطِّيهِ بِثَوْبِهِ.*
*ص269*
*قِيلَ  لِأَبِي وَائِلٍ: أَنْتَ أَكْبَرُ أَوِ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ؟ قَالَ:  أَنَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْهُ سِنًّا وَهُوَ أَكْبَرُ مِنِّي عَقْلًا.*
*ص270*
*قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ: تَفَقَّهْ ثُمَّ اعْتَزِلْ.*
*ص271*
*قال الربيع بن خثيم: كُلُّ مَا لا يُبْتَغَى بِهِ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ يَضْمَحِلُّ.*
*ص272*
*كَانَ الربيع يَتَصَدَّقُ بِالرَّغِيفِ وَيَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَسْتَحِي أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي صَدَقَتِي كَسْرًا.*
*قَالَ  الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ: لَا تَقُلِ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَتُوبُ  إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ لَا تَتُوبُ فَتَكُونَ كَذِبَةً وَتَكُونَ ذَنْبًا،  وَلَكِنْ قُلِ: اللَّهُمَّ تُبْ عَلَيَّ.*
*قَالَتِ ابْنَةُ  الرَّبِيعِ بْنِ خُثَيْمٍ: يَا أَبَتَاهُ النَّاسُ يَنَامُونَ وَلَا  أَرَاكَ تَنَامُ قَالَ: يَا بُنَيَّةُ إِنَّ أَبَاكِ يَخَافُ  السَّيِّئَاتِ.*
*ص273*
*قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ: الدَّاءُ الذُّنُوبُ، وَالدَّوَاءُ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ  ، وَالشِّفَاءُ أَنْ تَتُوبَ فَلَا تَعُودَ.*
*قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ: مَا غَائِبٌ يَنْتَظِرُهُ الْمُؤْمِنُ خَيْرًا لَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ.*
*قَالَ  الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ خُثَيْمٍ: لَأَنْ أُقَلِّبَ بِيَدِي شُحُومَ خِنْزِيرٍ  أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أُقَلِّبَ بِكَفِّي النَّرْدَشِيرَ.*
*ص274*
*أَصَابَ  الرَّبِيعَ الْفَالِجُ فَكَانَ يُحْمَلُ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ:  إِنَّهُ قَدْ رُخِّصَ لَكَ قَالَ: قَدْ عَلِمْتُ وَلَكِنِّي أَسْمَعُ  النِّدَاءَ بِالْفَلَاحِ.*
*ص275*
*قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ: إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا شَاءَ ذَكَرَ رَبَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَهُوَ ضَامٌّ شَفَتَيْهِ.*
*كَانَ الرَّبِيعُ إِذَا سَجَدَ فِي الرَّعْدِ قَالَ: بَلْ طَوْعًا يَا رَبَّاهُ.*
*ص276*
*قَالَ عَلْقَمَةُ لِلْأَسْوَدِ: لِمَ تُعَذِّبُ هَذَا الْجَسَدَ وَهُوَ يَصُومُ؟ قَالَ: «الرَّاحَةَ أُرِيدُ لَهُ.*
*ص281*
*قال مسروق: مَا دَامَ قَلْبُ الرَّجُلِ يَذْكَرُ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَهُوَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي السُّوقِ.*
*قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ: مَا مِنَ الدُّنْيَا شَيْءٌ آسَى عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا السُّجُودَ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*قَالَ  مَسْرُوقٌ: بِحَسْبِ الرَّجُلِ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ أَنْ يَخْشَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ وبِحَسْبِ الرَّجُلِ مِنَ الْجَهْلِ أَنْ يُعْجَبَ بِعِلْمِهِ.*
*قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ: مَا خَطَا رَجُلٌ خُطْوَةً إِلَّا كُتِبَتْ لَهُ حَسَنَةٌ أَوْ سَيِّئَةٌ.*
*ص282*
*قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ: مَا أَكُونُ أَوْثَقَ مِنِّي بِالرِّزْقِ حَتَّى يَقُولَ الْخَادِمُ: لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا قَفِيزٌ وَلَا دِرْهَمٌ.*
*قَالَ  مَسْرُوقٌ: إِنَّ الْمَرْءَ لَحَقِيقٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ مَجَالِسُ  يَخْلُو فِيهَا فَيَذْكُرَ فِيهَا ذُنُوبَهُ فَيَسْتَغْفِرَ مِنْهَا.*
*قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ: مَا أُغْبِطُ شَيْئًا بِشَيْءٍ كَمُؤْمِنٍ فِي لَحْدِهِ قَدْ أَمِنَ الْعَذَابَ واسْتَرَاحَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا.*
*قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ: إِذَا بَلَغَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً فَلْيَأْخُذْ حِذْرَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَه.*
*قَالَ  رَجُلٌ لِمَسْرُوقٍ: إِنِّي أُحِبُّكَ فِي اللَّهِ قَالَ: إِنَّكَ  أَحْبَبْتَ اللَّهَ فَأَحْبَبْتَ مَنْ يُحِبُّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.*
*ص283*
*قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِمَسْرُوقٍ: لَيَوَدَّنَّ أَهْلُ الْبَلَاءِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَنَّ جُلُودَهُمْ قُرِضَتْ بِالْمَقَارِيضِ  .*
*قال عمرو بنُ ميمون: الْمَسَاجِدُ بُيُوتُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَحَقٌّ عَلَى الْمَزُورِ أَنْ يُكْرِمَ زَائِرَهُ.*
*ص284*
*عَنْ  مُجَاهِدٍ، سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ قَالَ:  بَيَاضُ وُجُوهِهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لِكَثْرَةِ سُجُودِهِمْ كَانَ فِي  الدُّنْيَا.*
*قَالَ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي دَهْرَشٍ: مَا صَلَّيْتُ صَلَاةً قَطُّ إِلَّا اسْتَغْفَرْتُ اللَّهَ مِنْ تَقْصِيرِي فِيهَا.*
*قال إِبْرَاهِيمُ التَّيْمِيَّ: مَا عَرَضْتُ قَوْلِي عَلَى عَمَلِي إِلَّا خِفْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مُكَذِّبًا.*
*ص288*
*قَالَ أَبُو وَائِلٍ: لَأَنْ يَكُونَ لِي وَلَدٌ يُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ.*
*عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ، { {وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ} } [المائدة: 35] قَالَ: الْقُرْبَةُ فِي الْأَعْمَالِ.*
*ص289*
*عَنْ خُثَيْمٍ، أَنَّهُ أَوْصَى أَنْ يُدْفَنَ، فِي مَقْبَرَةِ فُقَرَاءِ قَوْمِهِ.*
*ص290*
*قال  أبو البختري الطائي: لَأَنْ أَكُونَ فِي قَوْمٍ أَتَعَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ  أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي قَوْمٍ أُعَلِّمُهُمْ.*
*قال أبو وائل: إِنَّ أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ يَصْنَعُونَ عَلَى مَائِدَتِهِمْ رَغِيفًا حَلَالًا لّأّهْلُ بَيْتٍ غُرَبَاءُ.*
*ص291*
*كَانَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى يُصَلِّي فَإِذَا دَخَلَ الدَّاخِلُ نَامَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ.*
*عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ التَّيْمِيِّ، { {وَيَأْتِيهِ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ} } [إبراهيم: 17] قَالَ: حَتَّى مِنْ مَوْضِعِ الشَّعْرِ.*
*ص294*
*قال الشعبي: وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي نَجَوْتُ كَفَافًا.*
*قال إبراهيم التيمي: كَانَتْ تَكُونُ فِيهِمُ الْجِنَازَةُ فَيُضِلُّونَ الْأَيَّامَ مَحْزُونِينَ يُعْرَفُ ذَلِكَ فِيهِمْ.*
*قال الأعمش: إِنْ كُنَّا لَنَشْهَدُ الْجِنَازَةَ فَمَا نَدْرِي مَنْ نُعَزِّي مِنْ حُزْنِ الْقَوْمِ.*
*ص295*
*قِيلَ  لِطَلْحَةَ: لَوِ ابْتَعْتَ طَعَامًا فَرَبِحْتَ فِيهِ قَالَ: إِنِّي  أَكْرَهُ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ قَلْبِي غِلًّا عَلَى  الْمُسْلِمِينَ.*
*قِيلَ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ أَصَالِحُونَ أَنْتُمْ؟ قَالَ: مَا أَدْرِي مَا الصَّالِحُونَ؟ وَلَكِنْ بِخَيْرٍ.*
*قَالَ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ: وَلَنْ يُصِيبَ رَجُلٌ حَقِيقَةَ الْإِيمَانِ حَتَّى  يَتْرُكَ الْمِرَاءَ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ صَادِقٌ وَيَتْرُكَ الْكَذِبَ  فِي الْمُزَاحَةِ.*
*قال سفيان الثوري: إِذَا عَرَفْتَ نَفْسَكَ لَمْ يَضُرَّكَ مَا قَالَ النَّاسُ.*
*ص296*
*كَانَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُسَيْنٍ إِذَا تَوَضَّأَ اصْفَرَّ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ أَهْلُهُ:  مَا هَذَا الَّذِي يَعْتَادُكَ؟ فَيَقُولُ: أَتَدْرُونَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ  مَنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَقُومَ.*
*قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ:  ادْعُ اللَّهَ فِيمَا تُحِبُّ فَإِذَا وَقَعَ الَّذِي تَكْرَهُ لَمْ  تُخَالِفِ اللَّهَ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ.*
*قال يَزِيدُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ النَّخْعِيِّ: إِنَّ الدُّنْيَا جُعِلَتْ قَلِيلًا، فَمَا بَقِيَ مِنْهَا إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ مِنْ قَلِيلٍ.*
*قال  الأعمش: كُنَّا نَأْتِي خَيْثَمَةَ فَيَخْرُجُ إِلَيْنَا اللَّيْلَةَ مِنْ  تَحْتِ السَّرِيرِ فِيهَا الْخَبِيصُ وَالْفَالَوْذَج  ُ فَيَقُولُ: مَا  عَمِلْتُهُ إلَّا لَكُمْ.*
*ص297*
*كَانَ يُقَالُ: إِنَّ مِنَ الشُّكْرِ تَعْدَادُ النِّعَمِ.*
*مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الْحِكْمَةِ: اشْكُرْ لِمَنْ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْكَ وَأَنْعِمْ عَلَى مَنْ شَكَرَكَ.*
*عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ النَّضْرِ الْحَارِثِيِّ قَالَ: كَانَ يُقَالُ: أَوَّلُ  الْعِلْمِ الْإِنْصَاتُ لَهُ ثُمَّ الِاسْتِمَاعُ لَهُ ثُمَّ حِفْظُهُ  ثُمَّ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ ثُمَّ بَثُّهُ.*
*ص298*
*قالت  أُمُّ الْبَنِينَ، أُخْت عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ: أُفٍّ لِلْبُخْلِ  وَاللَّهِ لَوْ كَانَ طَرِيقًا مَا سَلَكْتُهُ وَلَوْ كَانَ ثَوْبًا مَا  لَبِسْتُهُ.*
*ص299*
*كَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ يَبْكِي حَتَّى عَمِشَ.*
*عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَخْتِمُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَتَيْنِ.*
*عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، { {يُرِيدُ الْإِنْسَانُ لِيَفْجُرَ أَمَامَهُ} } [القيامة: 5] قَالَ: يَقُولُ سَوْفَ أَتُوبُ.*
*عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ، فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: { {وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا} } [هود: 113] قَالَ: لَا تَرْضَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ.*
*قال سعيد بن جبير: لَوْ فَارَقَ ذِكْرُ الْمَوْتِ قَلْبِي خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَفْسُدَ عَلَيَّ قَلْبِي.*
*قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ: الدُّنْيَا جُمُعَةٌ مِنْ جُمَعِ الْآخِرَةِ.*
*ص300*
*قال وهب بن منبه: الدَّاعِي بِلَا عَمَلٍ كَالرَّامِي بِلَا وَتَرٍ.*
*قال وهب بن منبه: إِنَّ لِلْعِلْمِ طُغْيَانًا كَطُغْيَانِ الْمَالِ.*
*ص301*
*قَالَ وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: آيَةُ الْمُنَافِقِ أَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الذَّمَّ وَيُحِبُّ الْحَمْدَ.*
*قَالَ وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: لَيْسَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ أَحَبُّ إِلَى شَيْطَانِهِ مِنَ الْأَكُولِ النَّوَّامِ.*
*ص302*
*قَالَ وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: تَرْكُ الْمُكَافَآتِ مِنَ التَّطْفِيفِ.*
*قَالَ وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: مَنْ يَتَعَبَّدْ يَزْدَدْ قُوَّةً وَمَنْ يَكْسَلْ يَزْدَدْ فَتْرَةً.*
*قَالَ  وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ إِذَا سُلِكَ بِهِمْ  طَرِيقُ الشِّدَّةِ رَجَوْا وَإِنْ سُلِكَ بِهِمْ طَرِيقُ الرَّخَاءِ  خَافُوا.*

*قَالَ وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ: احْفَظُوا مِنِّي  ثَلَاثًا: إِيَّاكُمْ وَهَوًى مُتَّبَعًا وَقَرِينَ سُوءٍ وَإِعْجَابَ  الْمَرْءِ بِرَأْيِهِ.*
*ص303*






*
*

----------

